# clover wanted



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Around here(WI) most of the feed mills carry a wide selection of clover seed and other seeds also.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I can buy the Louisiana S-1 type however a few yeas ago I ordered some white dutch clover from the west -mid =west. It blooms early like the first of April . The bees love that early flow but heat in early June kills it back until the next spring. I just wish I could remember where I bought it .The La.S-1 ,is a hybred that the bees work very little late in summer.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I used to order White Dutch from outsidepride.com 
Ball clover is the best clover for bees, its an annual but reseeds readily.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

BeeAware said:


> Ball clover is the best clover for bees, its an annual but reseeds readily.


Well, I would debate that with you, LOL (I am thinking Hubam). I talked to a beek from up north of me and he said that they had a late freeze in May and rain, and he didn't make anything off Ball Clover. I was thinking about planting some this year, but was reconsidering after this info. I have never failed to make a crop from Crimson clover, but it doesn't reseed very well.

BeeAware, what has been your experience with Ball, if you have had any. Your input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I agree that Hubam is a great clover for bees. However, Ball clover reseeds much more readily, produces more blooms per square yard and requires only about 3 lbs of seed per acre. In test plot studies that I have had access to, the bees were much more numerous on the ball clover than any others. Auburn University and others are promoting ball clover for honey production as well as forage. I will have first hand knowledge in the spring if all goes well.
I had a late freeze in 2007 which wiped out all my clovers, White Dutch and Crimson, so late freezes are bad news.


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I was sold a clover last year that came up in spring approx. 18 inches high with very pointed leaves. I called my local college research station to get a fix on the type. My buddy who works there as an agrominist said ,he thought it might be Arrowleaf variety. After mowing it came back much shorter .The point is I don't want anything that grows that high in my field. Makes for too much cover for wild animals when you live in the piney woods as I do.


----------

